# paint/primer help



## MagiK3 (Feb 12, 2009)

under my hood is a sticker that says OE Carbon Fiber Hood...The underside of the hood looks like fiberglass, but there are spots of the hood where paint & primer are chipping, and I can see the carbon fiber...now the paint chips off with no problem, but what can I use to take off the primer without damaging the clearcoat between the carbon fiber and the primer







previous owner painted it, and im not sure if I should re-paint it black or take off the paint/prmier completely..any input is appreciated (good input please) and thanks in advance for any help
this is the only decent picture of the hood I have right now, you can see where the paint is coming off (showing the grey primer) but under the primer hiding is the c.f.


----------



## valtransvdub (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: paint/primer help (MagiK3)*

Clearcoat on hood is probably already messed up due to sanding "prepping" it for paint. Best bet is to sand down and respray clear.


----------

